# New toy: dubbing brush spinning tool



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

With some help from my dad (he did all the woodworking, I did the brain work/instructions to him in SC from OH), I now have a new toy to play with. This basically makes a dubbing loop out of wire that can be wrapped or tied in as tailing material. Using fine Ultra Wire as the core, it actually has some "slinkiness" to it as a tail. My first attempt didn't turn out great, I used too much material and didn't comb/brush it enough. Here's some pics of the tries #2 and #3. 

The tool itself:










Senyo Laser Yarn on the material table, ready to have the wire wrapped back over the top and spun:










Spin it a little, brush it a little, and you get this:










Removed from the spinning tool:










Also did one in olive/grey/red. The one above was black/silver minnow belly/red:










A barely 2-minute tie using one of the brushes. Tied in a length for a tail, wrapped some for a body, brushed it out a little, and topped with a Fish Skull:










You can use this to make custom dubbing noodles for nymphs, streamer brushes, etc... The options are about endless because you can combine naturals, synthetics, flash, and basically anything else you can concoct.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I've thought about buying/making something similar. I've seen people put rubber legs in the dub brush then use it on a wooly bugger with good results. Great work

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I made a few more streamer brushes last night. My first try at an Enrico Puglisi brush didn't turn out great, I used a little too much material. Then I tried Polar Fiber, which is a high-grade craft fur.










After I made that streamer brush, I put a Mustad 3366 #6 in the vise. I added a tail of Polar Fiber, then wrapped the streamer brush to the head and tied off. I took my old trimmed tooth brush and brushed out all the trapped fibers and the streamer took shape. Then I added a little color (gray back, black dot, red throat) and topped with a Fish Skull:


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

That streamer looks great, bass should love that thing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

